# historique des mises en veille



## indasky (19 Avril 2013)

bonsoir,

Tout d'abord, je suis ravi d'etre parmi vous, 
je me suis acheté mon premier mac apres des années de Pc alors je suis pour le coup un super debutant 
j'ai une question pratique et sollicite votre aide c
voilàa j'avais laissé mon mac a la maison et j'aimerai savoir si quelqun a pu lire un document word que j'avais peut etre laissé sur le bureau  et donc savoir si il est sorti de l'ecran noir de veille en mon absence


bref j'ai donc saisi les commandes Last +last reboot+last shutdown
en fait le mac est resté allumé de 6H du mat à 19H 

shutdown  ~                         Fri Mar 29 19:39 
Yasta     console                   Fri Mar 29 06:56 - 19:39  (12:42)
reboot    ~                         Fri Mar 29 06:56 

je ne sais pas si il est sorti de sa veille
yas ti une commande LAST que je peux associer a SLEEP ou wake??
pour savoir si l'ecran s'est allumé comme quand on ouvre le capot

dans les logs , il ya une activité a 9H19 qui dure 6 secondes ou je netais pas chez moi
ci dessous la capture d'ecran de la console

29/03/13 09:19:50,058 configd[17]:  
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.wifi.timeout.xpc
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.signature2: SC_CHANGED_EVENT
com.apple.message.result: pass
com.apple.message.value: 1.000000
com.apple.message.summarize: YES

29/03/13 09:19:50,582 configd[17]:  
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.wifi.timeout.xpc
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.signature2: SC_CHANGED_EVENT
com.apple.message.result: pass
com.apple.message.value: 1.000000
com.apple.message.summarize: YES

29/03/13 09:19:50,585 mDNSResponder[51]: com.apple.message.uuid: 907DDDC8-945E-4B92-BC55-F905155667BF
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.mDNSResponder.autotunnel.domainstatus
com.apple.message.result: success
com.apple.message.signature: 0

29/03/13 09:19:50,589 mDNSResponder[51]: com.apple.message.uuid: B8F69BB3-E8FD-4FAD-B658-1A4E946CD32C
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.mDNSResponder.autotunnel.domainstatus
com.apple.message.result: failure
com.apple.message.signature: -65566

et surtout ici 
29/03/13 09:19:50,737 powerd[18]: DarkWake due to EC.SleepTimer/SleepTimer: Using BATT (Charge:17%)
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.uuid: 8AA34879-050D-4B10-BCA7-F3A7B8D36A35
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.powermanagement.DarkWake
com.apple.message.value: 1
com.apple.message.result: Success
com.apple.powermanagement: pmlog

29/03/13 09:19:50,742 powerd[18]: Maintenance Sleep Sleep: Using BATT (Charge:17%) 
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.powermanagement.Sleep
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.value: 4
com.apple.message.result: Success
com.apple.message.uuid: 8AA34879-050D-4B10-BCA7-F3A7B8D36A35
com.apple.powermanagement: pmlog

29/03/13 09:19:50,751 powerd[18]: Clients requested wake events: None
com.apple.message.uuid: 8AA34879-050D-4B10-BCA7-F3A7B8D36A35
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.powermanagement.WakeRequests
com.apple.powermanagement: pmlog

29/03/13 09:19:50,855 Apple80211 framework[27]:  
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.wifi.timeout.scan
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.result: pass
com.apple.message.value: 769.000000
com.apple.message.summarize: YES

29/03/13 09:19:51,131 airportd[27]:  
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.wifi.timeout.assoc
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.result: pass
com.apple.message.value: 120.000000
com.apple.message.summarize: YES

29/03/13 09:19:51,902 Apple80211 framework[27]:  
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.wifi.timeout.xpc
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.signature2: ASSOC_EVENT
com.apple.message.result: pass
com.apple.message.value: 1012.000000
com.apple.message.summarize: YES

29/03/13 09:19:51,904 airportd[27]:  
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.wifi.autojoin.multi
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.signature2: NoRetry
com.apple.message.signature3: 2GHz
com.apple.message.signature4: FullWake
com.apple.message.result: pass
com.apple.message.value: 1.830204
com.apple.message.value2: 0.000000
com.apple.message.value3: 1.000000
com.apple.message.value4: -36.000000
com.apple.message.value5: -81.000000

29/03/13 09:19:52,453 configd[17]:  
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.wifi.timeout.xpc
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.signature2: SC_CHANGED_EVENT
com.apple.message.result: pass
com.apple.message.value: 1.000000
com.apple.message.summarize: YES

29/03/13 09:19:52,457 mDNSResponder[51]: com.apple.message.uuid: D6E93049-1735-40E5-A799-44D72C93B10A
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.mDNSResponder.autotunnel.domainstatus
com.apple.message.result: failure
com.apple.message.signature: -65562

29/03/13 09:19:52,544 mDNSResponder[51]: com.apple.message.uuid: D6E93049-1735-40E5-A799-44D72C93B10A
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.mDNSResponder.natt.legacy.ssdp
com.apple.message.result: success
com.apple.message.signature: success

29/03/13 09:19:52,548 mDNSResponder[51]: com.apple.message.uuid: D6E93049-1735-40E5-A799-44D72C93B10A
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.mDNSResponder.natt.legacy.DeviceDescription
com.apple.message.result: success
com.apple.message.signature: success

29/03/13 09:19:52,988 mDNSResponder[51]: com.apple.message.uuid: D6E93049-1735-40E5-A799-44D72C93B10A
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.mDNSResponder.natt.legacy.AddressRequest
com.apple.message.result: success
com.apple.message.signature: success

29/03/13 09:19:53,071 mDNSResponder[51]: Result: 0
com.apple.message.uuid: D6E93049-1735-40E5-A799-44D72C93B10A
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.mDNSResponder.natt.legacy.PortMapRequest
com.apple.message.result: success
com.apple.message.signature: success

29/03/13 09:19:53,267 mDNSResponder[51]: com.apple.message.uuid: D6E93049-1735-40E5-A799-44D72C93B10A
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.mDNSResponder.autotunnel.domainstatus
com.apple.message.result: failure
com.apple.message.signature: -65562

29/03/13 09:19:53,268 mDNSResponder[51]: com.apple.message.uuid: D6E93049-1735-40E5-A799-44D72C93B10A
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.mDNSResponder.autotunnel.domainstatus
com.apple.message.result: failure
com.apple.message.signature: -65562

29/03/13 09:19:53,485 mDNSResponder[51]: com.apple.message.uuid: D6E93049-1735-40E5-A799-44D72C93B10A
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.mDNSResponder.autotunnel.domainstatus
com.apple.message.result: failure
com.apple.message.signature: -65562

29/03/13 09:19:53,487 mDNSResponder[51]: com.apple.message.uuid: D6E93049-1735-40E5-A799-44D72C93B10A
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.mDNSResponder.autotunnel.domainstatus
com.apple.message.result: success
com.apple.message.signature: 0

29/03/13 09:19:54,092 configd[17]:  
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.wifi.timeout.xpc
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.signature2: SC_CHANGED_EVENT
com.apple.message.result: pass
com.apple.message.value: 1.000000
com.apple.message.summarize: YES

29/03/13 09:19:56,045 configd[17]:  
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.wifi.timeout.xpc
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.signature2: DRIVER_EVENT
com.apple.message.result: pass
com.apple.message.value: 1.000000
com.apple.message.summarize: YES

29/03/13 09:19:56,062 configd[17]:  
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.wifi.timeout.xpc
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.signature2: DRIVER_EVENT
com.apple.message.result: pass
com.apple.message.value: 2.000000
com.apple.message.summarize: YES

et apres plus d'activité jusqua mon retour 18H3à
je fais vraiment appel à vous car je suis sans nouvelle depuis et j'ai besoin de savoir si la personne a lu mes documents 

Merci d'avance 



a quoi correspond elle à votre avis


----------



## r e m y (19 Avril 2013)

Tu sauras tout sur le nouveau niveau de veille appelé DarkWake ici:

http://www.macg.co/tags/darkwake

C'est cet état DarkWake qui s'est activé à 9h19

"et surtout ici 
29/03/13 09:19:50,737 powerd[18]: DarkWake due to EC.SleepTimer/SleepTimer: Using BATT (Charge:17%)
com.apple.message.signature: Success
com.apple.message.uuid: 8AA34879-050D-4B10-BCA7-F3A7B8D36A35
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.powermanagement.DarkWake
com.apple.message.value: 1
com.apple.message.result: Success
com.apple.powermanagement: pmlog"


----------



## indasky (19 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu sauras tout sur le nouveau niveau de veille appelé DarkWake ici:
> 
> http://www.macg.co/tags/darkwake
> 
> ...



Bonsoir Rémy,

j'ai été sur l'article donc si je comprends bien ce mode darwake necessitant de la batterie, il s'agit simplement d'une espece d'alerte entre le passage darkwake batterie et le mode veille
pour toi cet evenement ayant eu lieu quelques secondes (mais suffisant pour lire le dcocument)
ainsi que le reste , l'ecran s'est il allumé? en regardant aussi les autres événements???
`merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h52 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Tu sauras tout sur le nouveau niveau de veille appelé DarkWake ici:
> 
> http://www.macg.co/tags/darkwake
> 
> ...



j'ai relu l'article effectivement le graphisme et autre est coupé seull les process continuent ok 
MERCI BEAUCOUP  pour cette reponse si rapide et qui me rassure 
ca va beaucoup mieux
a tres bientôt
je ne manquerai pas de vous lire histoire de mieux connaître mon mac 
enjoy Unix


----------



## Sly54 (19 Avril 2013)

indasky a dit:


> voilàa j'avais laissé mon mac a la maison et j'aimerai savoir si quelqun a pu lire un document word que j'avais peut etre laissé sur le bureau  et donc savoir si il est sorti de l'ecran noir de veille en mon absence


Un petit peu HS

Préférences système / Sécurité et confidentialité / Général : exiger le mdp immédiatement après la suspension d'activité te permet de verrouiller ton écran dès que l'économiseur se met en route


----------

